# More weird questions!!



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I had an idea because I'm thinking of connecting her old cage to her new one so she has more scoot space and things to explore. So the idea came from football session starting would something like astro turf or real grass in the other cage. I just had a vision of hedgie in the jungle scooting around plants and being all "native"


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I bet that would be cute!


----------



## cookieboots (Aug 8, 2011)

So what I'm thinking is a fleece strip floor with fake plants all around so she has a "wild" yet soft area to play and scoot around adorablely in. Also soon as we find a live stream website we will stream "bootvision" for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

haha that would be cute!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

cookieboots said:


> So what I'm thinking is a fleece strip floor with fake plants all around so she has a "wild" yet soft area to play and scoot around adorablely in. Also soon as we find a live stream website we will stream "bootvision" for your viewing pleasure!


I would love that! Then please share how you do it! <3


----------

